# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضو جديد هل من مرحب

## عاشق ليلى

هلا بكم جميعا

انا عضو جديد هل من مرحب بي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]


اهلااا وسهلاا بيك خيتو معنا بالمنتدى .. 


 انشااء الله تفيدي وتسفيدي.. 

 حياااااااااااااااكِ.. 

 فـــــــــــروته.. 








[/ALIGN]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

يا هلا ويا مسلا بك عزيزي وان شاء الله نشوف التفاعل منك معانا في المنتدى

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخت ... غاليه
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة* *الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخ ... غالي
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوك :شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## كراميل

[ALIGN=CENTER]ياهلا ويامرحبا بيك اخوي بيننا 
 انشاءالله تفيد وتستفيد 
 وننتظر مشاركاتك
  كراميل[/ALIGN]

----------


## بيسان

(5)اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى 

وانشاء الله تفيد وتستفيد معنا

----------


## شجن

اهلا وسهلاً بك اخي

هلا وغلا

منور النتدى

ونحن بانتظار كل مفيذ منك

----------


## غدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته



نرحب بك وبوجودك بيننا اخونا ..  


ونأمل منك كل ماهو جديد

----------


## ملك العشاق

هلا فيك اخي معانا في المنتدى

----------


## ابن القديح

هلا بيك اخوي عاشق ليلى

منور المنتدى

انشالله اتفيد وتستفيد

ابن القديح......

----------


## ReeNad

اهلين وسهلين فيك أخوي عاشق ليلى
حياك الله معانا في المنتدى 
تمنياتي لك بقضاء امــــــــتع الاوقات
وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد
تحياتي لك : أختك ريناد

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت



----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## ام الحلوين

_**********************************_ 
_مرحبـا بك خيي عاشق ليلى_ 

_كم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك_  
_وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك_  
_وآرائك الشخصية_  
_التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها_  
_مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد_ 
_في شبكتنا الغاليه شبكة الناصره الثقافيه_ 
_**************************************_

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## أموله



----------


## زهرة الفردوس.



----------


## أبو سلطان

> هلا بكم جميعا
> 
> انا عضو جديد هل من مرحب بي



 *كلنا انرحب فيك حبيبي عاشق ليلى* *و يا هلا و سهلا*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## كبرياء



----------

